# James Bond Theme with different libraries (CSS vs Audio Imperia vs Spitfire Audio)



## makimakimusic (Aug 1, 2022)

Hi,
I am a big James Bond fan. So I was very sad to hear the passing of Monthy Norman.
In this video, I wanted to play the famous James Bond Theme with different sample libraries. As I'm terrible at the mock-up game, this video only focuses on the main theme line.
The idea is to compare the tone of the different libraries.
Everything is send through two reverb buses (ValhallaRoom and Pro-R). There's a little bit of limiting on the master channel but aside from that, everything is played out of the box.



Hope you'll like it !

P.S : My personal preference goes to the CSS sounds.


----------



## re-peat (Aug 2, 2022)

Apologies for diverting the attention away from your work for a brief moment, but Monty Norman had no part whatsoever in the writing of the theme you mocked up. All that the late Mr. Norman could lay claim to in "The James Bond Theme" are the first few bars of the guitar riff, *this bit*. Everything else — the composition (melodically and harmonically), the orchestration, the structure, the sound — is John Barry's work.

(I am aware that judges and jury’s have on two occasions decided to attribute the entire piece to Norman, and declare Barry a mere arranger, but as various copyright and authorship lawsuits of more recent years have continued to show: judges and jury’s can’t always be relied upon to arrive at musically sound and intelligent conclusions.)

__


----------



## makimakimusic (Aug 3, 2022)

Wow, thanks for the informations. I was aware that Barry did write most of the theme, but I didn't knew Norman was so little invovled in it.
Maybe I should change my video 's picture and description ^^


----------



## Satorious (Aug 3, 2022)

One of the comments in The Guardian's obit for Monty Norman said: "Sure he’ll get a good send-off. Heard that John Barry is making the arrangements…"

It's reasonably obvious if you study both Barry and Norman's musical work who did what - but I suspect the theme wouldn't be anywhere near as iconic without both of their contributions. If I recall - the court-case was actually raised by Monty Norman against a tabloid rag (not directly at John Barry) who claimed it was really John Barry wrote the theme rather than Norman. Norman just had to prove he wrote some of the key components in the theme which he was able to do. That said the orchestration style, use of twangy guitar, the mid-bee-bop section and minor 7th chords are all clearly Barry's contribution. I guess there is a reason he was the one who was asked back to score other the Bonds...


----------



## nolotrippen (Aug 3, 2022)

makimakimusic said:


> Wow, thanks for the informations. I was aware that Barry did write most of the theme, but I didn't knew Norman was so little invovled in it.
> Maybe I should change my video 's picture and description ^^


good idea


----------



## makimakimusic (Aug 3, 2022)

nolotrippen said:


> good idea


Are we happier now gentlemen ?


----------



## Markastellor (Aug 3, 2022)

Hi Makimakimusic,

Thanks for your examples. The brass, to me, in all three examples sounds a little too symphonic. I've looking for a brass sound with a more blatty...what's the word I'm looking for..."studio" maybe...sound, for things like this...do you or others have a suggestion for a good library for that?

Thanks


----------



## nolotrippen (Aug 3, 2022)

makimakimusic said:


> Are we happier now gentlemen ?


Much. Nice job, too!


----------



## makimakimusic (Aug 3, 2022)

I agree, the brass is the weakest point here. Maybe Spitfire Studio Brass or Cinebrass could do the trick. Alex Ball use Sample Modeling Trumpet and Cinebrass Core Solo Horn in this example for another John Barry Mockup :


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 3, 2022)

Markastellor said:


> Thanks for your examples. The brass, to me, in all three examples sounds a little too symphonic. I've looking for a brass sound with a more blatty...what's the word I'm looking for..."studio" maybe...sound, for things like this...do you or others have a suggestion for a good library for that?





makimakimusic said:


> I agree, the brass is the weakest point here. Maybe Spitfire Studio Brass or Cinebrass could do the trick. Alex Ball use Sample Modeling Trumpet and Cinebrass Core Solo Horn in this example for another John Barry Mockup.


For the original instrumental arrangement by Barry he used a big band style set up (5 saxes etc). Atomic Big Band should work : https://www.straightaheadsamples.com/atomic-big-band

Here's a post with an example going for a similar vibe using Atomic: https://vi-control.net/community/th...dated-june-8-2022.122261/page-14#post-5148864

OT's Glory Days might work too, but would probably be a lot less agile than Atomic.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 3, 2022)

Markastellor said:


> Hi Makimakimusic,
> 
> Thanks for your examples. The brass, to me, in all three examples sounds a little too symphonic. I've looking for a brass sound with a more blatty...what's the word I'm looking for..."studio" maybe...sound, for things like this...do you or others have a suggestion for a good library for that?
> 
> Thanks


Infinite Brass?


----------



## makimakimusic (Aug 3, 2022)

I had the chance to use Infinite Brass one day. The theme sounds incredible with it !


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Infinite Brass?


----------



## Markastellor (Aug 4, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


>



Wow!


----------



## Markastellor (Aug 4, 2022)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Aug 4, 2022)

makimakimusic said:


> I agree, the brass is the weakest point here. Maybe Spitfire Studio Brass or Cinebrass could do the trick. Alex Ball use Sample Modeling Trumpet and Cinebrass Core Solo Horn in this example for another John Barry Mockup :



Alex Ball is THE BEST...He's amazing at programming and a great composer. He has a great YouTube Channel


----------



## makimakimusic (Aug 4, 2022)

GingerMaestro said:


> Alex Ball is THE BEST...He's amazing at programming and a great composer. He has a great YouTube Channel


I can't agree more !


----------



## jesussaddle (Aug 6, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Infinite Brass?


Most especially!


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 28, 2022)

GingerMaestro said:


> Alex Ball is THE BEST...He's amazing at programming and a great composer. He has a great YouTube Channel


Yes, but he is much more into Synths these days.


----------

